# American Football in Dubai



## Auria

Hi all,
I have noticed a few people are searching for a place to watch NFL and Colleague football in Dubai!!! There is a great pub in Old town, Downtown in the Al Manzil Hotel called Nezesaussi. It is a rugby bar but a few times we have gone down to watch the football and taught the rugby boys a thing or two.:boxing: The food is not badly priced and they have a huge selection of beers. Sunday nights are good there. Hope to get a bigger group together next time we go in.


----------



## heskey627

The game of American football as played today by high school, college, and professional teams grew out of rugby-style football which in the mid-1870s 
replaced a largely kicking game known as association football.

American football


----------



## sara_holmes

Auria said:


> Hi all,
> I have noticed a few people are searching for a place to watch NFL and Colleague football in Dubai!!! There is a great pub in Old town, Downtown in the Al Manzil Hotel called Nezesaussi. It is a rugby bar but a few times we have gone down to watch the football and taught the rugby boys a thing or two.:boxing: The food is not badly priced and they have a huge selection of beers. Sunday nights are good there. Hope to get a bigger group together next time we go in.


do u guys still go there to watch football?


----------



## glopez11

Can you get the NFL on cable or satalite??


----------



## Jynxgirl

@ Sara - Last year no one could find any bar that had NFL on. 

@ Lopez - Someone had the ability to get some games thru a package on the cable network. Other option is just to pick up the nfl package and watch any game live from the nfl site.


----------



## haroldbrg

*bowl games*



Auria said:


> Hi all,
> I have noticed a few people are searching for a place to watch NFL and Colleague football in Dubai!!! There is a great pub in Old town, Downtown in the Al Manzil Hotel called Nezesaussi. It is a rugby bar but a few times we have gone down to watch the football and taught the rugby boys a thing or two.:boxing: The food is not badly priced and they have a huge selection of beers. Sunday nights are good there. Hope to get a bigger group together next time we go in.


Would love to see a couple of bowl games tonight Jan 2nd. Any hope?


----------



## cmajewsk

If you subscribe to OSN they have Fox Sports so on that I get NFL and college games...


----------

